# FDA Issues a Corporate-Wide Warning Letter to Company Associated with Contaminated Pet Food, Hundreds of Adverse Events



## daveomak.fs (Aug 17, 2021)

*FDA In Brief: FDA Issues a Corporate-Wide Warning Letter to Company Associated with Contaminated Pet Food, Hundreds of Adverse Events*


 

For Immediate Release:August 17, 2021
The following quote is attributed to Steven M. Solomon, M.P.H., D.V.M., director of the FDA’s Center for Veterinary Medicine


> “The FDA is dedicated to taking all steps possible to help pet owners have confidence that the food they buy for their animal companions is safe and wholesome. We are issuing this corporate-wide warning letter because inspections of Midwestern Pet Foods, Inc.’s manufacturing plants revealed evidence of violations, which were shared across multiple plants and were associated with the illness or death of hundreds of pets who had eaten the company’s dry dog food. Samples of dog food were found to contain high levels of aflatoxin. It is imperative that manufacturers and distributors of pet foods understand their responsibility to comply with all requirements of federal law and FDA regulations and, when applicable, to implement a robust hazard analysis and risk-based preventive controls program. We’ll continue to hold companies accountable and protect animal health as a core element of the FDA’s public health mission.”


*Additional Information*

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has issued a corporate-wide warning letter to Midwestern Pet Foods, Inc. after inspections of its manufacturing sites revealed apparent violations of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act that were shared across the sites. These conditions likely contributed to the illness or death of hundreds of dogs.
The initial inspection of Midwestern’s Chickasha, Oklahoma plant was triggered by reports of illness or death in dogs that had eaten SPORTMiX brand dry dog food manufactured by Midwestern. Samples of SPORTMiX were later found to contain levels of aflatoxin as high as 558 parts per billion (ppb). The FDA considers pet food to be adulterated if it contains more than 20 ppb of aflatoxin.
In January, the company voluntarily recalled these products, as well as all corn-containing pet foods manufactured at its Chickasha plant. In March, Midwestern recalled several brands of pet food manufactured at its Monmouth, Illinois plant after samples tested positive for Salmonella. The FDA found that Midwestern’s food safety program appears inadequate to significantly minimize or prevent Salmonella in its pet food. None of the recalled products should be available to consumers to purchase. A complete list of the products recalled by Midwestern can be found in the links below.
Aflatoxins are toxins produced by the mold Aspergillus flavus, which can grow on corn and other grains used as ingredients in pet food. At high levels, aflatoxins can cause illness and death in pets.
As of August 9, the FDA is aware of more than 130 pet deaths and more than 220 pet illnesses that may be linked to eating brands of pet food manufactured by Midwestern. Not all of these cases have been confirmed as aflatoxin poisoning through laboratory testing or veterinary record review. This count is approximate and may not reflect the total number of pets affected.
After inspecting Midwestern’s Chickasha plant, the FDA also inspected the company’s three other manufacturing plants. These inspections revealed evidence of significant violations of the Current Good Manufacturing Practice, Hazard Analysis, and Risk-Based Preventive Controls for Food for Animals regulation.
The FDA has requested a written response from the company within 15 working days stating the specific steps they have taken to correct any violations. Failure to adequately address any violations promptly may result in legal action, including product seizure and/or injunction.
*Related Information*

Warning Letter
FDA Alert: Certain Lots of Sportmix Pet Food Recalled for Potentially Fatal Levels of Aflatoxin | FDA
Midwestern Pet Foods Voluntarily Recalls Pet Food Recall for Aflatoxin Health Risk | FDA
Midwestern Pet Foods Voluntarily Recall Due to Possible Salmonella Health Risk | FDA
Guidance for Industry: Action Levels for Poisonous or Deleterious Substances in Human Food and Animal Feed | FDA
Guidance for Industry #235: Current Good Manufacturing Practice Requirements for Food for Animals
Guidance for Industry #245: Hazard Analysis and Risk-Based Preventive Controls for Food for Animals
How to Report a Pet Food Complaint | FDA
###
The FDA, an agency within the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, protects the public health by assuring the safety, effectiveness, and security of human and veterinary drugs, vaccines and other biological products for human use, and medical devices. The agency also is responsible for the safety and security of our nation’s food supply, cosmetics, dietary supplements, products that give off electronic radiation, and for regulating tobacco products.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks Dave.  I read the letter and then researched Midwestern.  Pretty extensive  line of food.  Couldn't find out if they process for other well known companies.  Thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 17, 2021)

I wonder how one ever truly knows where their pet food is processed. Heck I’d like to make sure Diamond isn’t processed by them.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 17, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I wonder how one ever truly knows where their pet food is processed. Heck I’d like to make sure Diamond isn’t processed by them.


Diamond got caught using corn from China that was adulterated with Alphatoxin...had a massive recall. I do not know where they source the corn for diamond now. It may be good now. I quit buying it then and switched to Nutrena products on the recommendation of a family friend that is also a Vet. I also refuse to buy dog food that contains any soy or corn. I like chicken and rice or salmon and sweet potato. But the salmon can make some dogs bellies smelly....


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 17, 2021)

I do not buy cheap dog food. If it is not $50-70 dollars /40# bag, don't waste your money.

oh- and corn can cause skin allergies in dogs.
Dogs digestive tracts work differently than humans. They are primarily carnivores and utilize primarily animal fat for energy. buy a dog food that has at least 30-32% fat as the main source of calories. And don't feed more than once a day. Think of how carnivores live in the wild...they hunt when they are hungry...on an empty stomach. then they eat a big meal and take a nap. they do not feel hunger pains for 36 hours.

Been training retrievers for over 30 years.....yes I am a dog guy too.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 17, 2021)

Dave-when I first saw the title of this thread I thought it was a warning from the FDA on the vaccine! LOL!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 18, 2021)

We fed our Lab some high priced no grain feed for a couple years till the Vet informed us it might cause major problems with his heart, we feed Purina 1 real instinct , sez real Turkey and Venison, he has done good on it. the Salmon gives him runny poop for what ever reason. He loves it and the price is $30 cheaper than what we were feeding, still over $40 for a bag but beats $70 lol


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 18, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Diamond got caught using corn from China that was adulterated with Alphatoxin...had a massive recall. I do not know where they source the corn for diamond now. It may be good now. I quit buying it then and switched to Nutrena products on the recommendation of a family friend that is also a Vet. I also refuse to buy dog food that contains any soy or corn. I like chicken and rice or salmon and sweet potato. But the salmon can make some dogs bellies smelly....


Good lord when was that ?? I have been feeding them Diamond Naturals for about 2 years. I will have to check the bag as I don't think there is corn in the chicken or lamb version I buy. Downright scary man, I am SUPER protective ive my fur babies.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 18, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Good lord when was that ?? I have been feeding them Diamond Naturals for about 2 years. I will have to check the bag as I don't think there is corn in the chicken or lamb version I buy. Downright scary man, I am SUPER protective ive my fur babies.


12-15 years ago maybe??? It's been a while now.

I googled it. 2005 is the big recall I was thinking of....one of the worst in history. 



> And finally, in *December 2005*, a string of pet deaths and illnesses were linked to dog and cat food produced in Diamond’s South Carolina plant. A few different brands of pet food manufactured in the plant, including Diamond, were recalled, but not before the products were shipped out nationally as well as to more than 2 dozen other countries.
> 
> The pet food was thought to be contaminated with aflatoxin, a toxic byproduct of a mold that attacks corn under certain temperature and moisture conditions. Drought, insect damage to crops, and improper storage and handling can all increase the risk of contamination.
> 
> Unfortunately, more than 100 dogs were thought to have died in 2005–2006 as a result of the tainted Diamond pet food. It remains one of the worst pet food recall events in U.S. history. Diamond vowed to reimburse customers for veterinary bills and other costs.



https://www.petful.com/brands/diamond-pet-food-recalls/

Needless to say, that spooled me off Diamond for good. I trust Nutrena's quality control.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 18, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> 12-15 years ago maybe??? It's been a while now.
> 
> I googled it. 2005 is the big recall I was thinking of....one of the worst in history.
> 
> ...


I may just have to look into Nutrena. What is it about the brand and company that makes you trust them ?


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 18, 2021)

Cargill owns Nutrena Brand. They know food handling. Quality control is top notch.
https://www.nutrenaworld.com/about-us


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 18, 2021)

Check this timeline... innovators.

https://www.nutrenaworld.com/history-of-the-nutrena-brand


----------

